# Home Upgrade



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's pics of my new addition completed myself today. In a previous life, I was a licensed residential builder, so this stuff's not at all foreign to me. In any event, I'm glad this phase of home improvements is complete.

Added some much needed closet space in the new hallway, too. LED lights, heavy insulation, laminate floor, lots of electrical outlets, poplar window surrounds and sills. Ready for occupancy.

Full bath is roughed in with electric and insulation and on the horizon. But, first I have some exterior work to square up.

Anyway, good to turn a page.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

lookin good Glen


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You've been busy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful Glen !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I have this bathroom that could use a make over - just saying - If you have the time. lol

Great looking room, mine next?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The line forms behind my wife, DW.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Its good to be handy with a hammer and saw. Looks good Glen. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've always said "if the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy"


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, YD, the problem is they still seem to find me.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

congrats . don't ya just love it when a plan comes together


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

looking good Glen....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice Glen...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Just another stepping stone.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Lookin Good!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, RR. How's your building project coming along?


----------

